# Classical love songs for anniversary



## glaurens (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm looking for suggestions of classical/operatic arias/duets/trios/quartets/lieder to perform at my 15th anniversary. I am an amateur lyrical bass (operatically trained for 15 years) and I'm pretty sure I can get hold of a tenor (professional, trained with Gedda) and two lyric sopranos (amateur) (International Voice Institute).

The song that will either open or close will be Wie bist du meine Konigin which I sang at our wedding (in English). Other ideas are Unchained Melody, La ci darem la mano, the love duet from Pocahontas and Drink to me only, but at this stage I'm pretty open to any other suggestions. 

Any help would be appreciated

Tx

George


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

may be can think of some ensembles later since you have sopranos, a tenor and a bass, but the first thing just after reading the title of this thread was "Du meine Seele du mein Herz" Schumann


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Why not : the Brindisi from la Travatia, can a party start better .


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Schumann: In der nacht, Op.74 No.4





Schubert: Du bist die Ruh





Hahn: A Chloris





Faure: En Sourdine Op.58 No.2 (starting at 4:00)


----------



## glaurens (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks all for the suggestions. There are definitely some I will use.


----------

